# Pics of my NIZZAN TT



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Here are some mods, forgetting some Im sure:


Underdrive pulley
Greddy SP Exhaust
JWT ECU
2 1/2" Down Pipes and Custom Testpipes
Apex-i AVCR
HKS Intercoolers
JWT Dual Intake
RC 555cc Injectors
Custom T28 Turbos
Ported Exhaust Manifolds
Stillen Aluminum Flywheel
Centerforce Dual Friction Clutch
Cusco Hard Pipes
HKS blow-off valves
3-way adjustible shocks
Front and Rear Sway Bars
Upgraded vented brakes, steel braded lines


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeesh,
Thats a scary engine bay 

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Yeesh,
> Thats a scary engine bay
> 
> Seth *[/QUOTE}
> ...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

300's have always been my favorite. Especially with no spoiler! I like, very much so. Nice job, and that engine bay makes me want to...oh, well, I'll keep to myself.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice Z32!


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks guys  I can't wait to take it to the dyno and track to see what it can do. But 1st it still needs a little work. I need new nismo 555cc injectors, lifters and upper plennom (sp?) As for now im only running on 8psi , but Ill be hitting 21psi real soon

Thanks again - Dan


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

want to trade haha mine is slow as hell and has lots of hail damage haha you know you want it =)


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

*re:*



soiledxdesire said:


> *want to trade haha mine is slow as hell and has lots of hail damage haha you know you want it =) *


LOL, well . . . . on the up side your car is 8 years newer than mine


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

wanna trade 4 my almera???  => http://nismodude.onlineshowoff.com 


Love your car, we can buy them the TT's in Belgium, but the taxes r way to high 4 me  (otherwise i would own one, with some engine mods and strosek bodykit )

greetings,

Tom aka Nismo Dude


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

not knocking your car, its beautiful, ive always liked the 300z's and yours is exceptionally clean, but you should rip one of those turbos off, go to a single turbo, and just increase the size of the single turbo.

It's been proven time and again on 300z's and supra tt's that the second turbo is a minimal boost in horsepower compared to the primary turbo, hogs up valuable room you could use to upgrade the single turbo to a larger size, and its just that much more wrench time when you gotta repair them 

The most powerful Z's ive seen out in my town are twin turbos converted to single, and then a larger turbo upgrade

sweet ride though =)


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *not knocking your car, its beautiful, ive always liked the 300z's and yours is exceptionally clean, but you should rip one of those turbos off, go to a single turbo, and just increase the size of the single turbo.
> 
> It's been proven time and again on 300z's and supra tt's that the second turbo is a minimal boost in horsepower compared to the primary turbo, hogs up valuable room you could use to upgrade the single turbo to a larger size, and its just that much more wrench time when you gotta repair them
> 
> ...



Well, I would love to see some of the single turbo Z's in your town, b/c from what I learned they are one in a million. The reason being is unlike Supras, 300's have V6 not a I6. There is no primary turbo, they kick in at the same. The the turbos are on opposite sides of the motor, also unlike Supras. Room is also a factor, Supras have it and 300's don't. There is A LOT of fabrication that is involved in converted to single as well as $$$$.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

umm fella's can we get back on track here....i was kissing some ass and trying to trade a car remember? ill take the car off your hands and put a single turbo on it....ok ? everyone happy? haha so when can i get my tt ? lol jk 
me
xxx


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Nice ride, thats one beautiful Nissan...


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

300zx TT are what first interested me in Nissans. So close to getting one but seller chose to sell to someone else.
oh ttatmdan nice work on your car
looks freakin bad ass


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

soiledxdesire said:


> *umm fella's can we get back on track here....i was kissing some ass and trying to trade a car remember? ill take the car off your hands and put a single turbo on it....ok ? everyone happy? haha so when can i get my tt ? lol jk
> me
> xxx *


HAHA . . . Yeah you can have it, only if you keep the twin turbo setup though. j/k


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

SICK!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

>>>DIZZAM<<<


----------

